# UK: Sister in Christ threatened



## the particular baptist (Nov 20, 2008)

PB family i wanted to bring to your attention a dear sister in Christ in the UK. Read her post on her blog yourself and dont miss the comments that follow. Last i heard she is being threatened with having her 4 yr old daughter taken from her. If you can, send her an email with a word of encouragement.

The Virtuous Woman

in Christ,
flavio


----------



## Zenas (Nov 20, 2008)

This is suppression of religious freedom by people too ignorant to pick their knuckles off the ground. The comments I read on that blog represent some of the most ignorant objections and accusations, to the point I question their sincerity and suspect the writers of being obtuse. God help me become an attorney.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you have her email?


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry about that Andrew here it is [email protected]


----------



## Zenas (Nov 20, 2008)

Any link to the legal threats levied against her? How official is it?


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparently some people meaning this sister harm linked her blog to places like Richard Dawkins forum and other militant anti God sites. So right now it looks like its regular crazy people pushing and petitioning the UK authorities to do this. I emailed Jean as well and waitting to find out more.

flavio


----------



## ServantofGod (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh my word... That just makes me sick, reading those comments. What hateful, godless people! "There is no such thing as evil, but you are evil for telling your child there is evil! You evil woman, abusing your child like that! How dare you destroy her self-esteem!" They are such fools! Makes me want to start the crusades all over again.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 20, 2008)

The NSPCC is responsible for the action against her. Look up some of their policies; for instance, against corporal punishment. 

They advocate that instead of hitting your child for biting a playmate or running into traffic, you should hug them and love them, or make a joint-decision with them. If they persist in being bad, then maybe allowing the natural consequences of the action to happen will deter them in the future.

You know, natural consequences like getting punched in the face instead of spanked on the bottom, or getting run over and killed by a car. Yes, that will stop them from running into traffic in the future.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 20, 2008)

The NSPCC does a lot of good work with abused children. They also waste a lot of money campaigning against smacking, which is why i never support them.

They have visited the sister in question and threatened to take her children away for mental abuse.

All she is guilty of is writing a little unclearly and using strong theological language. No-where does she suggest that she has told her child she is 'depraved' or 'worthless'.

Most telling is the folks who have piled on her combox from dawkins' site asking her if her HUSBAND beats her (the mother, not the child). Unreal.

If this goes any further, I am sure that the Christian Institute will appoint a lawyer for her as they do in these cases.

JH


----------



## Zenas (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Richard Dawkins is really the Grinch.


----------



## TimV (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there a link to the Dawkins forum threads that are talking about her?


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 20, 2008)

> Am a Born Again believer in the Lord Jesus Christ. I am a Mental Health Nurse but my profession at heart is being a wife and mother. My husband and I have 3 young children. I love the word of God and I love the Lord so much, only because he loved me first. I love sharing the gospel to unbelievers for it is the power of God unto salvation



She's a mental health nurse! I would not be surprised if this impacted her job...


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 20, 2008)

TimV said:


> Is there a link to the Dawkins forum threads that are talking about her?



There is but you have to sign up http://richarddawkins.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&p=1496253&sid=9cb9ffd745af7cae2ea531cc6c6835c1


----------



## TimV (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, I'd found the forum, but browsing around can't find the thread.


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 20, 2008)

its this link RichardDawkins.net Forum &bull; Login

The poster ends the alert with 



> If you consider this mentally abusive parenting, please contact appropriate counseling and youth protection services. I seriously fear for the well-being of these children. Maybe it's not too late to undo the possibly inflicted damage.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 20, 2008)

You have to be a member to see them. There was a link in the comments. RichardDawkins.net Forum &bull; Login

Will be keeping her and her children in prayer.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zenas said:


> This is suppression of religious freedom by people too ignorant to pick their knuckles off the ground. The comments I read on that blog represent some of the most ignorant objections and accusations, to the point I question their sincerity and suspect the writers of being obtuse. God help me become an attorney.



 I will pray to that.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 20, 2008)

On the other hand, is she not casting pearls before swine? There are some precious things that ought not be noised abroad.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 20, 2008)

Even if one does conclude that she was a bit more noisy than she should be, I doubt anyone here would say she deserves her kids taken away from her.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be praying for her. God give her strength.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 20, 2008)

Is this a member's only forum? Should we keep her email address privat, or is it available from her site?


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 20, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Is this a member's only forum? Should we keep her email address privat, or is it available from her site?



her email is on her public profile


----------



## nicnap (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok. I didn't know. Just wanted to protect her further if it wasn't.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, what vitriol.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you think we should invite her and her family to one of our conservative Christian cities of refuge in here in the south?


----------

